# Moderate Sedation by CRNA during MRI



## Nancy Klein (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello.  Anyone know if Moderate Sedation provided by a CRNA is payable if performed during an MRI?  The CRNA would bill separately for his/her services (99155-99157).  I've only billed anesthesia for general or MAC during surgical cases and not sure if insurance companies will pay for Mod Sed during MRI's.  Previously the radiology practice used RN's for this service but now are looking for an outside anesthesia company to provide sedation.  I'm in Michigan if that makes any difference.  
If this is payable does the bill go out with any anesthesia modifiers? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Nancy Klein (May 1, 2018)

*Any assistance??*

Hello,  Anyone have experience with anesthesia provided during an MRI?  Either conscious sedation or MAC?  Are either payable by Medicare?


----------



## klane7 (Jun 13, 2018)

We bill out both MAC & general anesthesia for MRI, CT, etc for both CRNA & MD. We use ASA code 01922 with modifiers QZ or AA and modifier QS if it is MAC. We have no trouble getting paid from any payer.


----------



## RROARK (Sep 10, 2018)

*Can MAC Anesthesia be billed for by a CRNA working alone?*

If so, does anyone have any criteria for reimbursement of this by insurance carriers?


----------

